# Bulk hops



## craig86k (9/5/16)

Hi, im keen on some bulk hops. Is there anyone who has a good reputation online? Cheers


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/5/16)

What do you call bulk.

Try Hopdealz Australia.

Can't link cause I'm on a phone.


----------



## Beamer (11/5/16)

Cant recommened Hopdealz Australia enough. I never buy hops anywhere else!!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/5/16)

+10 to Hopdealzaustralia. Excellent price, quality and service. 

Also highly recommend Fullpint.com, esp if you're in Victoria (can't see where u are, on phone). Similar level of awesomeness.


----------



## craig86k (12/5/16)

Cheers guys! Hopdealz it is. Legendary


----------



## Yob (12/5/16)

Thanks for the kind words folks...

If you gimme a few days Craig (no more postage this week anyway) I'm due a pretty big stocktake and to update lists.

It's likely also that there will be a number of DOTD that comes out of it (particularly with NZ hops)

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/5/16)

DOTD ?


----------



## Yob (12/5/16)

Dealz of the day, that page collects all packs less than 500g and often stuff I've discounted for little or no reason....

I'm a whimsical character at times...


----------



## Mardoo (12/5/16)

A right whimsical little fairy, Yob be!
https://youtu.be/AEbKaco6Bwg


----------



## CheekyPanda (12/5/16)

I'll be keeping a keen eye on the deal of the day.

Likely to have any Victoria?


----------



## homebrewinguk (22/7/16)

Hi do any of you guys no of a hop merchant that exports to the UK?, I run a small forum based in the UK and would love to get hold of some hops from your side of the world at good rates for my members, any help would be greatly appreciated 


Steve


----------

